# Bestätigung nicht bekommen



## Shinar (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Soeben hat mich jemand für das "Rolle-der-Auferstehung"-Programm eingeladen.

Bekomme ich eine Bestätigung per Email? Kann es sein, dass es etwas länger dauert?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Shinar (8. März 2012)

Ist die heutige Einladewelle schon raus? Hat jemand heute seinen Key bekommen?


----------



## DerFisch85 (8. März 2012)

Eine Einladung, die gestern verschickt wurde, kam heute morgen an. Also ja.


----------

